# sinking fluted masonry nails



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

You should NOT have to predrill at all, that's the point of using nails. If you are going to have to drill holes, use tapcons, zinc nail-ins, or even wedge anchors


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^^what he said^^^^


----------



## ajtool (May 30, 2010)

Glad I checked, I seen a youtube vid of a guy pre drilling for these things. I decided to get more tapcons and just ditch the nails. The nails look like they could just slide right out of the wall


----------

